# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Data Set research help

## fredlo2008

Hello everyone,

This is my first time in the forum so if I made any mistakes please let me know.

So I have to do a research work for school and I am having a little bit of a problem finding a data set that meets all my requirements. This is for my database class. I have been looking the whole weekend and I have not been able to identify any valid source.

I have searched the following websites:
https://www.irs.gov/
https://catalog.data.gov/
http://www.bls.gov/

Still after all that I have been able to find nothing.

I was wondering if you could help me; perhaps there is a more flexible website to help me narrow the search; or a specific website with the information..

Here are all the requirements:
The dataset must be from a legitimate source (e.g., the us gov, a state agency, a university)The data set must measure something by date and by zip code. in essence, the dataset can contain just 3 fields (date, zip code, measure)The date range must be at least 10 years and spanThe level of granularity of the date must be AT LEAST by month, and in the format of YYYYMM or YYYYMMDD.Zip code must cover all fifty (not 58) states.Anything except weather

Thanks a lot in advance for the help  :Smilie:

----------


## SpywareDr

Please do not ask for assistance with homework assignments, projects or book reports for school college or university. Assume that your teacher, lecturer or instructor is also reading these forums.

----------

